# Clamoroso France Football: Wenger ad un passo dal Milan



## Moffus98 (5 Novembre 2018)

Clamorose novità da *France Football*: secondo il giornale francese, Paul e Gordon Singer avrebbero deciso il nome del prossimo allenatore del Milan, ovvero Arsène Wenger. Non si limiterà a fare l'allenatore, ma avrà anche ruoli manageriali.


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Novembre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità da *France Football*: secondo il giornale francese, Paul e Gordon Singer avrebbero deciso il nome del prossimo allenatore del Milan, ovvero Arsène Wenger. Non si limiterà a fare l'allenatore, ma avrà anche ruoli manageriali.



Dio ce ne scampi.
La mediocrità in persona, strapagato, vecchio.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Novembre 2018)

Oh catzo
Aridatemi rino


----------



## MissRossonera (5 Novembre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità da *France Football*: secondo il giornale francese, Paul e Gordon Singer avrebbero deciso il nome del prossimo allenatore del Milan, ovvero Arsène Wenger. Non si limiterà a fare l'allenatore, ma avrà anche ruoli manageriali.



Non sarei per niente entusiasta,poi ha già un'età per cui non vedo progettualità.


----------



## __king george__ (5 Novembre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità da *France Football*: secondo il giornale francese, Paul e Gordon Singer avrebbero deciso il nome del prossimo allenatore del Milan, ovvero Arsène Wenger. Non si limiterà a fare l'allenatore, ma avrà anche ruoli manageriali.


mah...ci credo poco o nulla a questa notizia sinceramente...non vorrei fosse semplicemente la suggestione legata all arrivo di Gazidis…

se poi Gazidis abbia messo come condizione per venire anche l'arrivo di Wenger allora non lo so….

ora sta a vedere che il primo dicembre oltre a Gazidis arriva un'altra sorpresa...


----------



## Roccoro (5 Novembre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità da *France Football*: secondo il giornale francese, Paul e Gordon Singer avrebbero deciso il nome del prossimo allenatore del Milan, ovvero Arsène Wenger. Non si limiterà a fare l'allenatore, ma avrà anche ruoli manageriali.



Nell'ultimo anno e mezzo sto tifando gente che non avrei mai tifato:
il capitANO Bonucci,
il grasso Pipita
e ora, forse, anche Benatia e Wenger!!! Spero almeno che Wenger non venga!


----------



## admin (5 Novembre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità da *France Football*: secondo il giornale francese, Paul e Gordon Singer avrebbero deciso il nome del prossimo allenatore del Milan, ovvero Arsène Wenger. Non si limiterà a fare l'allenatore, ma avrà anche ruoli manageriali.



Dalla padella alla brace.

Ma da Gazidis mi aspetto profili del genere.

Rino tutta la vita! E non sono un suo grandissimo estimatore...


----------



## sacchino (5 Novembre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità da *France Football*: secondo il giornale francese, Paul e Gordon Singer avrebbero deciso il nome del prossimo allenatore del Milan, ovvero Arsène Wenger. Non si limiterà a fare l'allenatore, ma avrà anche ruoli manageriali.



Nooo ca...zo sarebbe una disgrazia peggio di Brocchi.


----------



## Miro (5 Novembre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità da *France Football*: secondo il giornale francese, Paul e Gordon Singer avrebbero deciso il nome del prossimo allenatore del Milan, ovvero Arsène Wenger. Non si limiterà a fare l'allenatore, ma avrà anche ruoli manageriali.



Non lo vorrei manco se fosse l'ultimo allenatore disponibile in tutto il globo terracqueo.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Novembre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità da *France Football*: secondo il giornale francese, Paul e Gordon Singer avrebbero deciso il nome del prossimo allenatore del Milan, ovvero Arsène Wenger. Non si limiterà a fare l'allenatore, ma avrà anche ruoli manageriali.



A questo punto meglio prolungare a rino per 5 anni!!!!
E diamine, tutti invochiamo un vincente e arriva un bollito fallito che deve le sue fortune al ciclo di vieira e henry?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Novembre 2018)

France Football è affidabile?


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Novembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> France Football è affidabile?



Ni.. giorni fa ricordo aver sentito lo stesso Wenger dire che torna a lavorare a gennaio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Novembre 2018)

Se si cambia Gattuso deve essere per un Top, non un fallito


----------



## Milo (5 Novembre 2018)

Non lo voglio!!!!!


----------



## alcyppa (5 Novembre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità da *France Football*: secondo il giornale francese, Paul e Gordon Singer avrebbero deciso il nome del prossimo allenatore del Milan, ovvero Arsène Wenger. Non si limiterà a fare l'allenatore, ma avrà anche ruoli manageriali.



Maccosa.


----------



## Zenos (5 Novembre 2018)

Meglio Gasperini


----------



## LadyRoss (5 Novembre 2018)

Higuain + Ibra + Wenger = trio delle meraviglie...


Ma bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## pazzomania (5 Novembre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità da *France Football*: secondo il giornale francese, Paul e Gordon Singer avrebbero deciso il nome del prossimo allenatore del Milan, ovvero Arsène Wenger. Non si limiterà a fare l'allenatore, ma avrà anche ruoli manageriali.



Manager straniero + allenatore straniero, in Italia c'è pieno di esempi che hanno funzionato 

Per carità, non roviniamo tutto.


----------



## LadyRoss (5 Novembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Manager straniero + allenatore straniero, in Italia c'è pieno di esempi che hanno funzionato
> 
> Per carità, non roviniamo tutto.



Ho la nausea......


----------



## admin (5 Novembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Manager straniero + allenatore straniero, in Italia c'è pieno di esempi che hanno funzionato
> 
> Per carità, non roviniamo tutto.



Sì, appunto. Già gli stranieri non funzionano. Poi un asino come Wenger...


----------



## Aron (5 Novembre 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Se si cambia Gattuso deve essere per un Top, non un fallito



Wenger in teoria lo è

Ha perfettamente senso in un programma di autofinanziamento per tre anni in cui gli acquisti top saranno dei giovani alla Paqueta assieme a dei profili esperti che siano accessibili per il club. Sempre sul piano teorico, per un progetto del genere uno come Wenger è totalmente adatto

Penso che allo stato attuale il quadro sia questo:

Gazidis: Wenger
Leonardo: Conte
Maldini: Gattuso o Donadoni


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Novembre 2018)

Wenger qualche settimana fa disse che presto sarebbe tornato ad allenare ma non poteva dire dove per rispetto. Brividi. 
Speriamo di no.
Resta il fatto che comunque come allenatore non è una capra, e nelle due partite contro di noi ha mandato a scuola Gattuso facilmente. 
Però nella nostra panchina vorrei altro sinceramente.


----------



## tonilovin93 (5 Novembre 2018)

Non lo so, gazidis e Wenger non andavano molto d accordo..


----------



## Djici (5 Novembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> France Football è affidabile?



FF e molto affidabile.
Non dico che non sbagliano mai, ma sono tra i migliori.
E loro non e che s'inventano notizie per avere piu visibilita... che poi con Wenger e il Milan, non e che fanno il botto.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Novembre 2018)

Anche in Inghilterra sicurissimi.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Novembre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità da *France Football*: secondo il giornale francese, Paul e Gordon Singer avrebbero deciso il nome del prossimo allenatore del Milan, ovvero Arsène Wenger. Non si limiterà a fare l'allenatore, ma avrà anche ruoli manageriali.



Bah per me va al Bayern Monaco. Conosce il tedesco se non sbaglio, e il tipo li Kovac sembra non durare.


----------



## Gekyn (5 Novembre 2018)

Io vado controcorrente, a me non dispiace, soprattutto per iniziare un percorso che porti il Milan in Europa ed aumenti il fatturato.


----------



## Freddy Manson (5 Novembre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità da *France Football*: secondo il giornale francese, Paul e Gordon Singer avrebbero deciso il nome del prossimo allenatore del Milan, ovvero Arsène Wenger. Non si limiterà a fare l'allenatore, ma avrà anche ruoli manageriali.



Ma dai... Piuttosto Rino ad oltranza.


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Novembre 2018)

15 anni fa era valido, ma mi sembra abbia fatto il suo tempo da un pezzo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Novembre 2018)

Dico solo che se dovesse venire Wenger, non credo che gli abbiano detto che verrà ad allenare Montolivo, Abate e Bertolacci. Se questa notizia è vera, credo gli abbiano garantito che la squadra verrà rinforzata in estate.


----------



## uolfetto (5 Novembre 2018)

io ho paura solo che, nel caso la faccenda fosse vera, si vada a destabilizzare completamente l'ambiente e la situazione attuale.


----------



## Aron (5 Novembre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> FF e molto affidabile.
> Non dico che non sbagliano mai, ma sono tra i migliori.
> E loro non e che s'inventano notizie per avere piu visibilita... che poi con Wenger e il Milan, non e che fanno il botto.



Lo confermasse anche l'Equipe, a quel punto sarebbe cosa fatta.


----------



## Roccoro (5 Novembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Lo confermasse anche l'Equipe, a quel punto sarebbe cosa fatta.



L'equipe ha riportato la notizia sul loro sito....


----------



## Pit96 (5 Novembre 2018)

Non ne capisco il senso. Proprio ora poi, che stavamo raggiungendo un ritmo da CL... ma arriverebbe a fine anno?


----------



## Djici (5 Novembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Lo confermasse anche l'Equipe, a quel punto sarebbe cosa fatta.



Per ora non confermono, riportano solo la notizia di FF.
Per avere una conferma andrei a vedere le quote dei bookmakers inglesi. Se sospendono il tutto allora e fatta.

il 17 ottobre davano una quota di 10 al Milan.


----------



## Aron (5 Novembre 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> L'equipe ha riportato la notizia sul loro sito....



Riportando l'indiscrezione di France Football. 
Mi preoccuperebbe invece la conferma da parte della loro redazione.


----------



## Pampu7 (5 Novembre 2018)

Fatico a comprendere il tutto


----------



## Zani (5 Novembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Wenger in teoria lo è
> 
> Ha perfettamente senso in un programma di autofinanziamento per tre anni in cui gli acquisti top saranno dei giovani alla Paqueta assieme a dei profili esperti che siano accessibili per il club. Sempre sul piano teorico, per un progetto del genere uno come Wenger è totalmente adatto
> 
> ...



Gazidis e Wenger non si possono vedere


----------



## diavolo (5 Novembre 2018)

Ci minacciano con Wenger per farci digerire Gattuso.


----------



## Aron (5 Novembre 2018)

Zani ha scritto:


> Gazidis e Wenger non si possono vedere



Rapporti non idilliaci, ma non è che siano nemici.


----------



## VallyMilan94 (5 Novembre 2018)

Strano che questa notizia arrivi prima della prossima partita di campionato con la Juve. Destabilizzare l'ambiente? Smorzare gli entusiasmi di queste due vittorie? Boh.


----------



## Sotiris (5 Novembre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità da *France Football*: secondo il giornale francese, Paul e Gordon Singer avrebbero deciso il nome del prossimo allenatore del Milan, ovvero Arsène Wenger. Non si limiterà a fare l'allenatore, ma avrà anche ruoli manageriali.



Per amor del Cielo no ...


----------



## Djici (5 Novembre 2018)

La cosa che mi sembra strana e la parte sui "poteri alla manager"... insomma mi sembra che sia una cosa che vada contro il potere di Leo e di Maldini.
Gia sono due a decidere sulla parte tecnica, se poi pure Wenger "ha potere" non vedo come risucirano a convivere tutti e tre.


----------



## __king george__ (5 Novembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Gazidis: Wenger
> Leonardo: Conte
> Maldini: Gattuso o Donadoni


beh se le cose stessero davvero cosi allora Maldini poteva anche restare in America (a me Donadoni non fa schifo ma come traghettatore non altro...su Rino ho già detto)



Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> 15 anni fa era valido, ma mi sembra abbia fatto il suo tempo da un pezzo


è un po' come Torres...noi li prendiamo 15 anni dopo...



VallyMilan94 ha scritto:


> Strano che questa notizia arrivi prima della prossima partita di campionato con la Juve. Destabilizzare l'ambiente? Smorzare gli entusiasmi di queste due vittorie? Boh.


beh dai non credo che France Football freghi qualcosa di destabilizzare milan juve inter o squadre della serie A varie,,,


----------



## fra29 (5 Novembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Lo confermasse anche l'Equipe, a quel punto sarebbe cosa fatta.



Già.. la speranza è quella.
Rino ormai deve tirare fino a giugno.
Poi serve un top vero, anche se l'unico realmente avvicinabile resta Conte.


----------



## Butcher (5 Novembre 2018)

Chiuderei col Milan definitivamente. Perché sarebbe la fine del calcio.


----------



## Casnop (5 Novembre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi sembra strana e la parte sui "poteri alla manager"... insomma mi sembra che sia una cosa che vada contro il potere di Leo e di Maldini.
> Gia sono due a decidere sulla parte tecnica, se poi pure Wenger "ha potere" non vedo come risucirano a convivere tutti e tre.


Davvero inconcepibile questa possibilità. Tre galli nel pollaio, un quarto è Gazidis, e a decidere sarebbe in fondo un quinto, domicilio londinese.


----------



## Gunnar67 (5 Novembre 2018)

Fake news assoluta.


----------



## Schism75 (5 Novembre 2018)

Cioè questi invece di prendere Pep, prendono Wenger? Non ci credo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Novembre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità da *France Football*: secondo il giornale francese, Paul e Gordon Singer avrebbero deciso il nome del prossimo allenatore del Milan, ovvero Arsène Wenger. Non si limiterà a fare l'allenatore, ma avrà anche ruoli manageriali.



Spero proprio di no


----------



## Rivera10 (5 Novembre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità da *France Football*: secondo il giornale francese, Paul e Gordon Singer avrebbero deciso il nome del prossimo allenatore del Milan, ovvero Arsène Wenger. Non si limiterà a fare l'allenatore, ma avrà anche ruoli manageriali.



Spero vivamente di no, pero' a pensarci bene sarebbe bello vedere i detrattori di Gattuso e i loro "sagaci" commenti sulle "grandi capacita' tattiche" di Wenger


----------



## Ruuddil23 (5 Novembre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità da *France Football*: secondo il giornale francese, Paul e Gordon Singer avrebbero deciso il nome del prossimo allenatore del Milan, ovvero Arsène Wenger. Non si limiterà a fare l'allenatore, ma avrà anche ruoli manageriali.





Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> 15 anni fa era valido, ma mi sembra abbia fatto il suo tempo da un pezzo



This. Era un ottimo allenatore con fama da perdente anche in parte ingiusta (tipo Eriksson o Ranieri) perché tre Premier le ha vinte oltre a molte FA Cup, ma in Europa ha perso due finali. Come manager all'inglese aveva anche molto fiuto nella scelta dei giocatori, ne scoprì e/o rivalutò molti fra Monaco e Arsenal.

Ma appunto...si parla al passato remoto. Qua parliamo di un 70enne, non scherziamo. Credo e spero che la notizia non sia vera.


----------



## smallball (5 Novembre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Clamorose novità da *France Football*: secondo il giornale francese, Paul e Gordon Singer avrebbero deciso il nome del prossimo allenatore del Milan, ovvero Arsène Wenger. Non si limiterà a fare l'allenatore, ma avrà anche ruoli manageriali.



no grazie,Dio ce ne scampi


----------

